# Floor Riser with power?



## Stu Harris (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey People,

I was just wondering if anybody out there had built a riser section for second row seating complete with electrical outlets? Getting ready to build and looking for great ideas. I would love to see photos or plans.

Thanks Much,
Stu


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm just about finished with mine. Wiring is the next step. I'm going to put electrical outlets where the chairs will be so there wont be any power cords to trip on. Also running speaker cable in case I install bass shakers later.


----------



## Stu Harris (Apr 2, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Also running speaker cable in case I install bass shakers later.


I was thinking of doing the same thing. Probably a good idea while in the construction stage. I would love to see some pics when you have completed it. 

Thanks for the reply.

Regards
Stu


----------



## Homeincontrol (Feb 4, 2011)

My theater has 2 outlets located in the front/center of riser. Primary use is for 10" touch screen charging.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

First thought I have would be to integrate a powerbar rather then hardwiring it. Also have a side access door (depending on the hight of the riser)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might look into some Horizon or Altman floor boxes. The outlet and speaker connections would be in a flush-mounted recessed box, that you would access through a lid. The lid has routing holes for the cables to come up through.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Stu Harris (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow so many great ideas. Thanks for all the posts, I knew I asked the right people.

I am still in the on paper stage so many of the ideas provided are perfect and can be implemented. I also need a place to plug in my remote charger as well the home theater seats I have are powered. I will be looking for other peoples riser platforms as a construction aid.

Again thanks for the information.

Regards
Stu


----------

